

Learned Helplessness  - akandiah
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2009/11/11/learned-helplessness/

======
gruseom
I have never been able to read about that experiment without feeling sick
about what Seligman did to those dogs. Ironically, he ended up becoming an
esteemed authority on "positive psychology".

